
Wealthfront passes $20bn mark with 'break things but make it happen' approach - deegles
https://riabiz.com/a/2019/9/15/wealthfront-busts-through-20-billion-mark-with-its-break-things-but-make-it-happen-approach-but-its-bedeviled-by-details-when-it-comes-to-customers
======
duxup
>It's a reseller of a reseller of banks -- namely the services of Hackensack,
N.J., cash sifter Total Bank Solutions. It sells access to, and the means to
use, a network of FDIC-insured deposit accounts, much like NYC vendors
MaxMyInterest or StoneCastle. See: StoneCastle storms into RIA market with
high-yield, FDIC-insured accounts in direct challenge to MaxMyInterest for the
title, King of Cash.

That seems confusing and ... strange.

